# THE MOON



## vonnagy

Here's me tribute to lunacy 

*All three links are gone *


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sharkbait

Those are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Lula

Those pictures are so cool :shock: 
Love them


----------



## fadingaway1986

Edited due to broken link


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Digital Matt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy




----------



## kwjones

Is using a telescope for moon pics considered cheating?


----------



## Luminosity

WOW ! Noice, Noice ! :shock: :thumbsup: ! 

The last one resembles a watermelon lol.


----------



## cowbert098

Edited due to broken link


----------



## DarkEyes

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Daniel

Edited due to broken link


----------



## daniel_p

WOWOWOWOW!!!!!!! The ones through the telescope are amazing! What magnification were you using? I wish I had a telescope  :cry:


----------



## Alison

I love the detailed moon shots, beautiful. Here's one from a vacation in MN a few years ago...


----------



## dezmaas

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry




----------



## Slowboat

1/250s f/4.0 at 600.0mm iso100


----------



## airgunr

My first attempt at a moon shot.

*A pity that it's no longer here for us to see :cry:*

800mm (80-400mm lense with 2x teleconverter)
Kodak Gold 100
F8
1/50s
No editing of any kind.


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## hobbes28

Core, that shot is bada**.  The rest are also good.


----------



## Corry

Hey, thanks guys!


----------



## blacktypes

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva

This was my first time trying to take pictures of the moon.  It was July 31st and it was a blue moon (2nd full moon in one month)  So, I thought I would take a picture..........

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d635b3127cceb41ef1a47db40000001610


----------



## Goofup

Edited due to broken link


----------



## daniel_p

How do you guys take such clear photos through a telescope? Surely you don't just stick the camera lens in the telescope eyepiece, like you do with your eye? Because I tried to take a few shots of the moon that way (through my 10x50 binoculars), and the best one I could get is this:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v56/d_puiu/moon_binos_800x600.jpg
And honestly, I don't think it can get better than that, using this method. Can it?
kwjones' pics are extremely sharp and well focused, and to top it all up, they're sized down! For the love of God and all that is holy, what equipment were you using?


----------



## pursuer

here's one through a 200mm zoom lens


----------



## DarkEyes

Here's Another one from me. -Wow A New Lunar Pic! About Time!- Produced using a Tasco 4.5" Newtonian Tasco telescope, Focal length of 1000mm and F Ratio of of F/9, 20mm Eyepiece at 50x Magnification & using a fujifilm finepix s3000.


----------



## captain-spanky

this is my attempt at a moon shot.... mmmmmm wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong


----------



## DarkEyes

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> this is my attempt at a moon shot.... mmmmmm wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong



Wrong? Never. By overexposing the shot, you managed to capture the "Earthshine" on the moon. Just a pity about the other stuff in the frame.


----------



## Corry

That is pretty neat!


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry

That is rather interesting.  It would be neat if you could get closer. but I'm sure there were probably lens limitations!


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## CrazyAva

I saw that one on your website when I was browsing earlier Nytmair......love it!


----------



## Nytmair

thanks a lot, Ava!!


----------



## CrazyAva

You are welcome alot. I have alot of trouble taking pics of the moon because of camera shake, but I just bought a remote and as soon as we have a night with no clouds and a clear moon, I am going to be out there!


----------



## Nytmair

i honestly didn't even use a tripod!! .... well i used a window sill and rested the camera on it. and remember, you don't need long shutter to get a good shot of the moon since it's pretty bright, i think that pic above was taken at somewhere around 1/80th of a second


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva

I am unsure of the original orientation of the photos.........somehow they all got rotated...........(I think a child was messing with my computer......if you do the preview on windows xp you can rotate them and they save that way.......


----------



## JonMikal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nytmair

my latest moon shot


----------



## CrazyAva

You guys make mine look pathetic


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## John E.

Well the moon is in the picture  

The different clouds and slow shudder speed gives this 3d effect


----------



## LittleMan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Kyle-Cox

Edited due to broken link


----------



## SeaBreeze

My turn, here's a couple of my first one's using my Z3.


----------



## elrick




----------



## CrazyAva

Kyle-Cox said:
			
		

>


Love this one!


----------



## walter23

Way overexposed plus lens flare, woohoo!  I think it worked out alright though.


----------



## photong

I saw a moon like Kyle-cook's today (or lastnight?). I love those ones. The clouds are beautiful. You guys all did a good job. My attempt was blurry because as a newbie at the time I didnt realize the moon was so bright and i thought i needed to leave it out for a while. lol


----------



## Labonte

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sergiozal

*Two shots taken on Umhlanga Rocks - South Africa*


----------



## DarkEyes

This is kind-a a repost, but I've done lot's more work on the image's, with better software. It is more accurate as to the appearance of the moon at the time the pics were taken. (It also fits on the screen!)


----------



## thebeginning

i wish i had a telescope.


----------



## dirtnapper

WWII at night....


----------



## chbar

Here's my contribution to the theme :


----------



## vonnagy

you folks have some lurvely moon shots :mrgreen:

*Sure you had, too, Mark, but your links are gone :cry:*


----------



## bobbyandrews

Here mine





and


----------



## usayit

Here's one that I found in my archive.


----------



## Retnyap

Here's my attempt the moon tonight was there for the taking just wish I had better gear to do it justice my telephoto has it's limitations or is it just me... 
I've tried this a couple of times now at full moon and again, this is the best so far!!!!!

Taken: f16 @1/125, focal length 300mm on tripod.


----------



## LaFoto

There is an existing theme on "MOON" already and I will therefore merge your new one here and the existing one, ok. I am in the process of brushing through the Themes and getting things neat and tidy, so I can quickly do that.


----------



## woodsac

Not very sharp, but I'm working on it 

*I'm sure they already were "genuine Woodsacs", alas! the links are gone :cry:*


----------



## LaFoto

(Digital - enlarged through cropping)


*Link gone *
(Scan from print)
Low, huge moon at dusk, 300mm at 1/125 sec., aperture of broken zoom lens fixed to f5.6


----------



## doenoe

here is one of mine. No big glowing ball, just some light behind a tree...........but it is a moonshot.

*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

I like it doenoe!


----------



## doenoe

thank you


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I like it too!  The tree hides the distant light pollution very well and the moon glow isn't over powering!:thumbup:


----------



## wyldkard

Guess I'll throw my hat in the ring.
*Links gone *


----------



## TBaraki

Way overexposed.  I'll post a revised, less exposed version, soon.


----------



## JonK

Flipped and copy/pasted then dropped opacity of top layer to 50%. White spots were the moon.


----------



## jocose

Huh, I thought I posted these here as well. I know I posted them elsewhere, but well, hey...there you go.

*Well, unfortunately now the links are gone *


----------



## charizzi

WOW! So many cool moon shots! Here are my attempts...
*Links gone *


----------



## jocose

charizzi, that first one is a great shot!


----------



## essjayyell

I took this tonight


----------



## Cipriano

Here is my contribuition 

*Ah, wish we could still see it, but ... the link is gone *

*Exif:*

# Shutter Speed: 1/4000 second
# F Number: F/5.6
# Focal Length: 200 mm
# ISO Speed: 1600


----------



## rosescope

Late at night






Morning (week later)




​ 
​


----------



## LaFoto

I wish my moon pics were any better but at some point it begins to be a matter of lens, I guess:

This year's Halloween-moon:






And four photos of the moon on All Saints Day (i.e. a day later), taken earlier...











... and later in the evening:











Playing with crops begins to show that the lens just does not seem to be able to get a really clear shot in the distance ... it was only &#8364; 169.- ... :roll:


----------



## oldnavy170

I love this thread!!!  I have a moon fetish now!!!!!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Corinna, take several images of the moon with the same settings (remember a faster than expected shutter speed) and stack them all on top of each other in photoshop.

The more images you get the clearer your finished photo will be.  It's not unusual to stack 100+ images but it takes a bit of time.

Also as soon as you've taken your shots of the moon put the lens cap back on and with exactly the same settings on the camera take a "blank" photo. (Dark Frame) In photoshop subtract this dark frame from you finished, stacked photo to remove most of the digital noise.

Finally try not to oversharpen images of the moon. The craters may seem very small and like little sharp dimples but in reality they are quite large with few sharp points smaller than a huge rock!


----------



## astrostu

Guess I'll add one of mine.  It's not great, but it's one I have readily available.  It's about a 97% waxing gibbous.


----------



## Znarled

Wierdness - I swear I posted this but now it's not there :lmao: so here it is again. disclaimer - I seriously botched the clone stamp getting rid of lightposts on this ;p

Handheld pull-over while driving home tonight:
*Link gone *
ps. Astrostu I disagree, that shot IS great! Nice job.


----------



## ShootHoops

LaFoto!!! What do you mean unsuccessful? I like these! I think I like the first one the most.


----------



## CrazyAva

I am obsessed with moon shots.  I wish I had better scenery to shoot along with it on a long exposure, but nope, nothing of interest but the tops of houses.


----------



## pursuer

I posted this before but the link went dead so I will put it up again.






astrostu I took a look at your website, your lunar photos are impressive. You have managed to capture a large percentage of the phases. This is my best effort for consecutive nights.


----------



## LaFoto

Sure. Go ahead and make me TOTALLY envious at how well you can capture the moon ... even a little FILM!  Ts! 

WONDERFUL!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Richard that animation is awsome!

It really shows the difference in photographing a full moon and a gibbous moon.

If you look at the lower right side of the moon you can see the craters "appear" as the light starts to throw the shadows across the surface!


----------



## skoundrel

*Link gone *
Pursuer that moon gif is amazing! whats your setup?


----------



## Knopka

*Link gone *


----------



## kundalini

The shot that got away!!!  I set the tripod on camera to an absolutely brilliant moonrise tonight with it sitting just at the tiptop of the treeline.  Power on, adjust shtter speed, aperture and ISO.  Check all systems go.  Press the remote cable release and nothing...try again, nothing.  I know the definition of insanity...doing the same thing over blah, blah, blah.  WHAT, No friggin' memory card.  By the time I got back and got everything set again, the moment was well gone past it's best by date.  A huge cloud bank had drifted by and completely obliterated the moon.  Patience, my son, I told myself.  Anyway, this is what I could salvage.

1.






2.





3.





4.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## Paolo Duzioni

sorry, had to delete the pic.


----------



## LaFoto

I think this is my best one so far...


----------



## Toaster

Halloween night this past year.


----------



## Sirashley

The detail in some of these shots is amazing...


----------



## Hobbes

pursuer said:


> I posted this before but the link went dead so I will put it up again.



what the...? It looks like a photo taken by a space probe :mrgreen: truly amazing! what kind of lens did you use??


----------



## Renair

Here's my two:


----------



## jg123

I got my first shot of the moon tonight and saw some cool craters near the dark side. Can you all post your best moon crater shots? This was with my 250mm zoom

*Link gone *


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography

moon is blown out...


----------



## |)\/8

To properly expose the Moon you need to shoot as if it were a bright sunny day.  Here is a shot using my 20-200 zoom with a 1.4 teleconverter.

This was shot @:

ISO- 100
Aperature- f/8
Shutter- 1/250


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography

^^^ good shot
what was the final focal length?


----------



## kundalini

3 from me.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## astrostu

Um ... I have too many?  How about my most recent ...


----------



## darkpbstar

awesome moon shots.


----------



## LaFoto

Member collections of photos on a specific theme belong into the Photo Themes forum!

And since there has been a "Moon"-thread for years, I merged the new thread with the exsiting theme.


----------



## jg123

Thanks for the advice, I will try again tonight if it is clear.  How do folks get the real close up ones?  Are they using those 175x telescopes that a camera can connect to?


----------



## LaFoto

Some do. Others have telephoto lenses plus teleconverters. Tripods are a must. I cannot take any really good moon photos with my equipment...


----------



## bigalbest




----------



## LaFoto

Moon and Venus


----------



## kundalini

Taken June 17, 2008







PACMAN  Taken June 18, 2008


----------



## Chiller

This was the best I could do last week. The first shot is the lovely cloud covered horizon with the moon making an attempt at peaking through .


 

The only shot I could grab in between the clouds.​


----------



## bigalbest




----------



## EW1066

These were taken with an inexpensive (read CHEAP) Kenko/opteka 600-1000 mm zoom lense. I thought they turned out ok












Vince


----------



## icassell

OK, here's one of mine.


BLUEMOON

Sigma EX 50-150mm f2.8 @ 150mm


----------



## Indyost

A shot I took tonight:


----------



## mmcduffie1

all very nice shots


----------



## motorshooter

Moon rise over a beaver pond while a setting sun reflects off the trees


----------



## Josh66

Had to check the exif, these are kinda old.  First one was taken with my 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III (taken at 300mm, 1/320 sec, f/6.3), this was kinda a surprise (finding out what lens I used for it) - To me it looks pretty good, I didn't think it could have possibly been taken with that lens, lol.

Second one was taken with a 1200mm f/13.3 telescope.  (Looks a little soft to me, it's a pain in the ass to get the focus right with the camera attached to the telescope.)


----------



## 06_blkout

I don't bring much to the table Thought I'd throw it up there though.


----------



## janetm1000

ok, so not the coolest shot of the moon. all i have is a 18-55mm kit lens. but get this: this is taken over the 2008 olympic beach volleyball stadium. good enough? 
alright, the shot sucks, but it's the moon *shrug*


----------



## spiffybeth

moon halo


----------



## esszeeeye

CrazyAva said:


> You are welcome alot. I have alot of trouble taking pics of the moon because of camera shake, but I just bought a remote and as soon as we have a night with no clouds and a clear moon, I am going to be out there!



Me,too !


----------



## lostprophet

Click images for high res


----------



## icassell

lostprophet said:


>




I love the second one!


----------



## Josh66

Yeah, great shot LP!


----------



## icassell

janetm1000 said:


> ok, so not the coolest shot of the moon. all i have is a 18-55mm kit lens. but get this: this is taken over the 2008 olympic beach volleyball stadium. good enough?
> alright, the shot sucks, but it's the moon *shrug*



I like it.  It adds color and interest to a shot of the moon -- many moon shots are, frankly, boring.


----------



## rufus5150

This was 50mm hand-held:






And one from the night before that one above was taken:


----------



## Evil Eagle




----------



## Hobbes

cant really compare with some of yours but I dont have a super telephoto lens


----------



## greyhoundman

8" f6 reflector, 2X converter, ist DS, iso 400





8" f6 reflector, ist DS, iso 400.


----------



## LaFoto

Taken through the car window (passenger side window)... no cropping applied. Last minute photo, after that we had take a turn and the moon stayed behind us all the rest of the journey...


----------



## davev

Basic.





A little different.


----------



## LaFoto

The moon over Tenerife (indeed!)


----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## jtee




----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## y0aimee




----------



## Sisco




----------



## dalcubierre

Seeing the moon is beautiful... and in this picture more...


----------



## johngpt

I don't often try for a moon shot, but here's one.


----------



## LaFoto

Nothing special, but to me it is, as it is so far my best moon photo ever.
June-moon on Gotland, taken with a borrowed tele converter. Hand-held, with a brighter sky than actually shows here, as my tripod had by then been long stolen.


----------



## johngpt

Wonderful shot Corinna. Sorry to hear about the tripod. 

No one so far at TPF posting photos of the lunar eclipse from the evening of 20 to 21 Dec?

I suppose I could go to the galleries to see, but I'm pretty lazy!


----------



## LaFoto

You should go, John, as there are some. Not taken by me, though: I slept right through it.


----------



## orb9220

Ahhh Some great Mooning going on... Fascinated with Moon shots for some reason. And always seemed to be hypnotized by it. Only have a couple myself.




October &quot;Harvest Moon&quot; 3 of 3 (Full Crop) by orb9220, on Flickr




Moon over Belfry 2 by orb9220, on Flickr




Creepy Moon 2 of 2 by orb9220, on Flickr

And this one I didn't even notice the jet until later in the pic.




Fly Me to the Moon by orb9220, on Flickr
.


----------



## johngpt

damn that moon was big last night


Composite image taken the night of the perigee full moon back in March.


----------



## Stryker

May 11, 2011


----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous detail Stryker.


----------



## SensePhoto

Picture (1 of 1).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

other worlds



Another from that perigee moonrise in March. Sometimes things happen once in a blue moon...


----------



## Stryker

johngpt said:


> Gorgeous detail Stryker.



Thanks, John.  I appreciate it

Mel


----------



## Stryker

the moon at 5:48 in the afternoon, June 13, 2011 over Manila, Philippines


----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous clarity!

(I seem to say that frequently about your images!)


----------



## pathoulihan1

These are my best moon shots. The first two were taken with a Sony DSC-HX1 (the first one with a telephoto conversion lens), and the second two were taken through a celestron 4" reflector with a neximage ccd camera (processed in registax).

*Links all gone *


----------



## LaFoto

432_29-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
Another old one...


----------



## Beav

Moon by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Murasaki

I have made this photo a little sharper.... 

Yokohama Japan.


----------



## richnmib

Here is one I took last night


----------



## Awiserbud

The one thing that unites us, wherever you are in the world the moon is the same for us all. 




Almost a Full one by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## STIC

...


----------



## EW1066

Jupiter by EW1066, on Flickr

Jupiter taken with an Opteka 650-1300mm zoom lens

EDUB


----------



## bc_steve

Birds doing a lunar fly-by by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Sedona, Arizona by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## zombiesniper

moon3 by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## luckychucky

Blue moon last nite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Peeb

1. 


moonrise  Burbank Oklahoma by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

2. 


Harvest Moon- Oct 2017 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

3. 


moon 8-2-17 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

4. 


Totality with saturated blues by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

5. 


moonrise behind cross at Immaculate Conception Church in Pawhuska Oklahoma by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

My first picture of the moon that wasn't just a little white ball in the sky!


----------



## zombiesniper

Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## Jeff G

Breanne, did you rotate this photo or shoot it in portrait mode?


----------



## Breezy85

Jeff G said:


> Breanne, did you rotate this photo or shoot it in portrait mode?



I don't believe that I did, I'll have to double check Lightroom for it. I know for sure I did not shoot in portrait mode because I was testing out my new zoom lens. I'm also pretty sure that I just cropped in cause I was only using a 200mm lens, but I'll have to double check. Why you ask?


----------



## Jeff G

The patterns in the moon are rotated from what I see when I look at it, I was just curious if you rotated it or if there was really that much difference in the position of the moon at the time that you shot it. Just one of those things that gets me wondering.


----------



## Breezy85

Well it was shot approximately around October of last year shortly after I got the Tamron 70-200mm G2 and I was playing around with it.

Maybe I was looking at a different moon!  LOL
Or maybe, that's no moon! Haha!


----------



## Jeff G

Breezy85 said:


> Maybe I was looking at a different moon!  LOL



That's no moon....it's a space station!


----------



## Breezy85

Jeff G said:


> Breezy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I was looking at a different moon!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's no moon....it's a space station!
Click to expand...


I forgot to get back to you on this. I checked and I only cropped it, I did not rotate it. So that was the position of the moon that night.


----------



## Jeff G

Cool, I realize everything is in motion but I didn't realize how much rotation we could see. but now I have my answer


----------



## Jeff G

The moon is just addicting.




84% waxing gibbous moon by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Three more:



Crescent moon rising just ahead of sunrise by Peeb-OK, on Flickr




Peeking through by Peeb-OK, on Flickr




Hazy Moon 5-23-18 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Peeb, love the crescent, and the peekaboo moon through the clouds.


----------



## Jeff15

Some very nice images here...


----------



## Fujidave

Tonights Moon by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Moon by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DennyN

Crescent Moon from tonight
[url=https://dennynoll.smugmug.com/Misc/i-ZML9SXH/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## zombiesniper

Here’s mine from last night. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper

This evenings moon.




moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Last night's Moon


----------



## Peeb

Moonlight Silhouette by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

oh to be sailing away

.


----------



## pez

Harvest Moon


----------



## johngpt

super blood moon eclipse 

.


----------



## zombiesniper

From a couple of nights ago.




Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

zombiesniper said:


> From a couple of nights ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


Gorgeously crisp image Trevor.


----------



## johngpt

One of those things in the sky isn't a hot air balloon, but a crescent moon. 




morning hot air balloons 30Apr16

.


----------



## johngpt

My post above wasn't much of a moon so...




super moon set 14Nov16

.


----------



## pez

This  morning


----------



## Jeff G

Nice one pez!


----------



## pez

Jeff G said:


> Nice one pez!


Thanks!
I pulled it out with dehaze, clarity, etc in LR, as it was post sunrise and obscured by the clouds somewhat- hence the low detail, but I liked it anyway.


----------



## johngpt

pez said:


> This  morning


Dave, it's the clouds that really set this apart from being just a snap of the moon. Superbly done.


----------



## johngpt

alignments

.


----------



## pez

johngpt said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> This  morning
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, it's the clouds that really set this apart from being just a snap of the moon. Superbly done.
Click to expand...

Thanks, John! There is a lot of blue in the sky after the sun comes up, haha.  Here ia a B&W rendering of this image


----------



## johngpt

Honest, there really is a moon in this image!




sky squared clouds and moon 20Jun10

.


----------



## DigiFilm

Just a plain old moon in a blue sky. They say you should always look behind you. 




105ab by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

moonrise above the bluffs at El Malpais

.


----------



## pez

Moon and Jupiter early this morning


----------



## johngpt

albuquerque autumn cottonwoods and canal

.


----------



## pez

Very cloudy, Moon and Venus, at dawn


----------



## johngpt

moon over the trimotor

.


----------



## pez

Tonight




As I was looking at Live View, a bright dot moved across the screen from left to right, 2-3 seconds edge to edge, bisecting the Moon- weird. Maybe it was a satellite- however, it was past 10PM and at a fairly high angle, way too late for satellite viewing IMO. Whatever it was, it was haulin


----------



## pez




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zombiesniper

Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

impermanence

.


----------



## zombiesniper

Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay

Day Moon


----------



## johngpt

full moon, low cloud and power line pole at Budaghers

.


----------



## zombiesniper

Now for the other side.




Morning moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

super wolf blood moon 20Jan19

.


----------



## pez

I decided to step outside at 4AM. On a side note, it sounds like we have a Wolf prowling nearby...


----------



## Scott Whaley

pez said:


> Last night's Moon



Your moon shot looks amazingly like mine. Only in black and white. 

Here is mine in color.


----------



## pez

Scott Whaley said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your moon shot looks amazingly like mine. Only in black and white.
> 
> Here is mine in color.
> 
> View attachment 178350
Click to expand...


Both square format  Actually mine is color, only toned differently.


----------



## mountainjunkie

This was my first attempt at a moon shot with the new 70-200.


----------



## Scott Whaley

pez said:


> Scott Whaley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your moon shot looks amazingly like mine. Only in black and white.
> 
> Here is mine in color.
> 
> View attachment 178350
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both square format  Actually mine is color, only toned differently.
Click to expand...

I took my photo of the Super moon a few years ago in Knoxville,  TN.


----------



## pez

Another 4 AM Moon


----------



## Jeff G

Great shot Pez!


----------



## pez

Jeff G said:


> Great shot Pez!


Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## K9Kirk

Got lucky with this capture of the man in the moon. I don't think I'll see it ever again.


----------



## pez

Moon and Jet


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Great job. I've tried many times to get that shot, but no luck!


----------



## Scott Whaley

I love it.


----------



## pez

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great job. I've tried many times to get that shot, but no luck!


Thanks Dean! I had just got home from visiting friends out of town and noticed the Moon, so I set up before I went in the house, and almost immediately this jet appeared over the treeline, going straight for it! This was the last frame on my smallish buffer on that camera. All my travel photos went out the window, lol.



Scott Whaley said:


> I love it.


Thanks!


----------



## johngpt

K9Kirk said:


> Got lucky with this capture of the man in the moon. I don't think I'll see it ever again.
> View attachment 178786


Pretty darn cool.


----------



## johngpt

One from a decade ago, and re-edited.




moon rise 03Oct09

.


----------



## zombiesniper

Harvest moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Philmar

Harvest moon by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

odd structure with rising moon, bench seats available 

.


----------



## Philmar

Harvest moon setting over Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I like how that light is hitting the buildings, and there is a gentle touch of warmth on the near rock jetty.


----------



## johngpt

I had gotten replacement eye cups for my binoculars and went out on the porch.
Saw the moon and scrambled back to get the camera!




sunset moon and plane, oh clouds too

.


----------



## K9Kirk

I botched my opportunity yesterday evening for good pics of the Hunters Moon but I made up for it a little tonight with a handheld pic @600mm, 1/125 sec, f/11, ISO 100. 
Word of mention, I recommend checking for front and back focusing on your camera to get sharper pics. I did a test on my camera tonight and found out that it was back focusing by about 5 marks so hopefully, my pics will be sharper for now on.


----------



## K9Kirk

Made some adjustments to my camera and lens and stepped out for a little test run on a 94% Waning Gibbous.





Waning Gibbous with cloud cover.


----------



## Etoimos

Great photos everyone.  Here are a few of mine from years past...


----------



## pez

Yesterday morning around 0530. 420mm on APSC, and processed with Topaz Gigapixel AI


----------



## johngpt

My longest lens for my Fuji X-T1 is the Fujinon 55-200, so back in September I rented the Fujinon 100-400 and the 1.4x extender, which gives 560mm.
Of course I had to have a go at the rising moon.




moon 08Sep19

.


----------



## johngpt

Etoimos said:


> Great photos everyone.  Here are a few of mine from years past...


These are pretty darn cool Keith.


----------



## johngpt

K9Kirk said:


> Made some adjustments to my camera and lens and stepped out for a little test run on a 94% Waning Gibbous.
> 
> View attachment 180882
> 
> Waning Gibbous with cloud cover.
> 
> View attachment 180883


These look significantly more sharp Kirk.


----------



## K9Kirk

That's a cool daytime moon. Looks good! That extender helps.


----------



## pez

Tonight. Pentax KP, 300mm, 1.4x


----------



## K9Kirk

pez said:


> Tonight. Pentax KP, 300mm, 1.4x



I like this but if I had to choose I would choose your Oct 22 pic over this one. I wanted to get last night's moon also but there was too much cloud cover and way too many mosquitos.


----------



## pez

Spamming another one


----------



## zulu42




----------



## K9Kirk

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 182424



Nice pic. I almost made myself take a pic of the moon last night, it was surrounded by clouds that were all lit up and looking pretty cool. Maybe tonight instead, tonight's moon is a Full Beaver Moon.


----------



## K9Kirk

Full Beaver Moon!


----------



## pez




----------



## K9Kirk

Now that's a fine pic of the moon, great detail and PS. I like the contrast you produced there.


----------



## pez

K9Kirk said:


> Now that's a fine pic of the moon, great detail and PS. I like the contrast you produced there.


Thanks. I think that the gear I have just barely provides enough information to process this kind of image from it.


----------



## johngpt

Jupiter and Luna 03Oct19

.


----------



## pez

Cold Moon. It was cold.


----------



## pez




----------



## johngpt

the flyover

.


----------



## pez




----------



## johngpt

the flyby

.


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Full Snow Moon rises over Leuty Station by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## pez




----------



## pez




----------



## johngpt

the transit

.


----------



## pez




----------



## zombiesniper

Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Jeff G

Dave, keep it up and you'll have NASA calling! Nicely done.


----------



## pez

Jeff G said:


> Dave, keep it up and you'll have NASA calling! Nicely done.


Haha thank you! Every time I notice a nice clear Moon, I feel compelled to get an image of it. If I had a telescope it'd be all over


----------



## RowdyRay

A couple from last night's pink super moon. Here's the best I could do with the Canon 80D @ 600mm and the Nikon d7100 @ 500mm.


----------



## mountainjunkie

My moon shot and a composite I put together with it:
Shot with a 70-200 @ 200mm


----------



## pez

Overcast for the Supermoon  But LR and Topaz Sharpen AI pulled out some detail.


----------



## johngpt

super pink moonset 08Apr20

.


----------



## Philmar

Full moon over the Leuty Lifeguard Station lookout tower by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez

Super Flower Moon


----------



## stk

Nikon AF-S 70 - 300 f/4.5 - 5.6 VR and crop till you drop...


----------



## johngpt

stk said:


> Nikon AF-S 70 - 300 f/4.5 - 5.6 VR and crop till you drop...View attachment 191116


Lovely shot stk.
What day and time had you photographed this?
The tilt with Tycho crater under the Sea of Serenity makes me think this was morning near moon set.


----------



## johngpt

moon 04May20

Shot not too long after rising.
.


----------



## stk

johngpt said:


> stk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...View attachment 191116
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shot stk.
> What day and time had you photographed this?
> The tilt with Tycho crater under the Sea of Serenity makes me think this was morning near moon set.
Click to expand...

2. May 2020, 22:34:27. Strandebarm, Norway.


----------



## johngpt

stk said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...View attachment 191116
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shot stk.
> What day and time had you photographed this?
> The tilt with Tycho crater under the Sea of Serenity makes me think this was morning near moon set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2. May 2020, 22:34:27. Strandebarm, Norway.
Click to expand...

22:34, not as far along in the night as I had thought.
Thank you.


----------



## johngpt

rising moon over Albuquerque 06May20

.


----------



## Philmar

Full moon (flower moon) setting over Toronto as sun rises in the east by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

The setting Strawberry Moon over skyline of Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the morning calm and the setting Strawberry Moon by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Jeff G




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Mike Drone

55-200


----------



## Space Face

I haven't taken a moon shot for years.   I'll have to brush off the 800mm either that or sell it as it never gets used


----------



## Philmar

Full moon setting over the Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Full moon over the Cinesphere theatre by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Space Face

Philmar said:


> Full moon over the Cinesphere theatre by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr



Now, that's different. Good use of two spheres.


----------



## Philmar

Full moon rising over Humber Bay Arch Bridge by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Amazing shot Phil.


----------



## pez

Waning




Waxing


----------



## Jeff G

Very cool shots Dave.


----------



## pez

Jeff G said:


> Very cool shots Dave.


Thanks!


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Full moon rising over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## pez




----------



## pez

Moon and Mars from a few days ago


----------



## pez

Having fun with some Topaz software.


----------



## Philmar

Setting Harvest Moon over the glass and steel towers of power by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez

Philmar said:


> Setting Harvest Moon over the glass and steel towers of power by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


Awesome image!


----------



## pez

Moon and Mars were close together again tonight.


----------



## pez

LOL, a friend posted a similar photo on Facebook, but Mars is less than one Lunar diameter from the Moon in his photo. At first I thought, "dang, I missed the closest pass!", but then I looked closer and did some research. They didn't get much closer than in this photo in the States, and he would have to have been in South America to get his shot, so he just stuck a dot on it. The Moon appears to the eye a lot larger because psychology or whatever, so it would be easy to put mars much closer, if you depended on memory. But I opted not to point that out to him on FB, as it might have started a war


----------



## Philmar

Full Harvest Moon sets over Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## pez




----------



## photoflyer

My brother told be to go out and shoot 2020 Halloween's blue moon.  Here's what he got.


----------



## pez

Moon, Saturn, and Jupiter, tonight


----------



## pez




----------



## pez

Last night's Moon and tonight's Moon


----------



## pez




----------



## TATTRAT

12.28 Strasburg &amp; Front Royal Joyride by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

.....Saturday night moonrise. What a night! by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## pez




----------



## pez




----------



## PJM

Decided to try for the quarter moon a short while after moonrise.


----------



## Philmar

Full moon rising over Woodbine Beach - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Full Beaver Moon during lunar eclipse by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## Lez325




----------



## Philmar

Partial eclipse of the full Blood Moon by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Lunar Eclipse by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Full moon setting over RC Harris breakwall by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez

This morning before dawn. Low humidity, no wind, and almost straight overhead, so I couldn't resist quickly setting up for a shot. Not much atmosphere and crap between the lens and the Moon.


----------



## Philmar

Full Harvest Moon setting over the city by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------

